# Oil Drain Plug Help



## KJE820 (Jan 7, 2009)

The bolt will barely tighten then it goes lose again what should i do... What size bolt would fit in there tighter or is my stock bolt just stripped thanks for the help.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds striped to me.Have you removed the bolt to see if its the threads on the bolt or threads in the engine case that are messed up? Also is it leaking oil around the plug?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i agree with metal man, it sounds like its stripped


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

go to parts store and get a self tapping oil plug ... i wanna say they come in several sizes.. good luck


----------



## KJE820 (Jan 7, 2009)

What size self tapping oil drain plug should i use


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i dont even know what the thread is on a stock oil drain plug .. im sure that someone at the part store can tell yea what size to use or call the dealer ship


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

get you a 12mm x 1.75 self tapping drain plug. 
the stock bolt is a 1.25 thread pitch but the 1.75 you will be cutting works real good.
works perfectly for a brute.. this is a brute isnt it?


----------



## KJE820 (Jan 7, 2009)

yes thank you


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks phree i needed some back up on that ... i have used self tapping drain plugs before i just didnt know what size on a brute ... gotta luv mimb brotherhood


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Steve with the save!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i had a friend that recently had this problem


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Hey phree,got a front diff stripped. Can I do it the same way as the oil plug?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> get you a 12mm x 1.75 self tapping drain plug.
> the stock bolt is a 1.25 thread pitch but the 1.75 you will be cutting works real good.
> works perfectly for a brute.. this is a brute isnt it?


 mine's still leaks like a ***** after usin this, just a fyi. mine needs all new threads drilled an tapped. you cant go much over 12-14 mm though because of the way the block's shaped right there. i bought prolly 30$ worth of "oversize" drain plugs etc, neg on all of them. good luck though, hopefully you'll have more than i did


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. just use a smaller tap and bolt.
The threading is 1.25 ill have to find the size.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Do you think a heli-coil will work better?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You can buy a drain plug repair kit from Wurth. We use then all the time on cars, just need to know the side (12mm, 14mm, etc...) and all the gear comes in the kit. Works just like a Heli-coil but easier to install.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Do you think a heli-coil will work better?


The thing that is tuff with heli coils is that they are made for deep bolt holes. Dont know how well one would work on a drain hole. Dont imagine there is that much metal to tap into. Good luck tho and let us know how you made out.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> You can buy a drain plug repair kit from Wurth. We use then all the time on cars, just need to know the side (12mm, 14mm, etc...) and all the gear comes in the kit. Works just like a Heli-coil but easier to install.


 Man these kits are high. The cheapest one was 100 bucks.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

You sure about the oil plug threads? It say's the oil plug is a 12mmx1.5 and the front diff is an 8mmx1.25.:thinking:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Man these kits are high. The cheapest one was 100 bucks.


They come with a complete set of inserts and all the tools. We use about one a week so it's worth it, but didn't realize they were that expensive. We just buy more inserts when we run out.

I could mail ya one if you give me the size and a drill and tap is all you need.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

meangreen360 said:


> You sure about the oil plug threads? It say's the oil plug is a 12mmx1.5 and the front diff is an 8mmx1.25.:thinking:


yes sorry! i was thinking of the diff drain!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Good news! Got both threads back in good condition. Ran a 5/16 tap in the front diff and put a std 5/16 bolt in it. Ran a 1/4 inch pipe tap through the oil plug and put a 1/4 inch set screw in it.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

phreebsd said:


> get you a 12mm x 1.75 self tapping drain plug.
> the stock bolt is a 1.25 thread pitch but the 1.75 you will be cutting works real good.
> works perfectly for a brute.. this is a brute isnt it?


I have a 12 brute do you know if its the same size as the older models or different 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> I have a 12 brute do you know if its the same size as the older models or different
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


Yes that will work perfect bud. Put grease on the tap part to catch any shavings then remove clean the plug. Before you put the plug back in put a shop vac hose over the hole to suck any other shavings that might have fallen around the inside of the hole.


----------

